# removal of coiled swan ganz catheter



## fanchon (Jul 12, 2013)

What is the code to REMOVE a Swan-Ganz catheter. Is the removal included in insertion code?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jul 25, 2013)

Unfortunately, there is no reimbursement for removal of swan ganz cath. 

There is no additional reimbursement to leave a catheter in place for monitoring at the conclusion of Swan-Ganz catheterization, or for its subsequent removal. 

http://www.codingahead.com/2012/07/coding-guidelines-for-swan-ganz.html


----------

